# What year is my Schwinn



## brockchance16 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am new here like 1 hour new i need to know how to tell what yaer my schwinn is.Id like to know by just looking at the vin. thanks


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 2, 2010)

Click on 'Home' at the top left of this page and it will take you to another page with a link to Schwinn date codes.


----------



## brockchance16 (Dec 2, 2010)

ok thanks i have a few frames i know what thay r but not years


----------

